# HORSES keep escaping!



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Next time they get out, contact AC/non-emergency sheriff's line and report loose/stray horses -- they will come out, discuss the situation with the owner and have it on their radar as an issue that can continue to be monitored/create the paper trail for any future instances. Lather, rinse and repeat as necessary.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Hot wire and a serious fence charger. Idk how the laws work where you are but here each property owner is responsible for half of the fence line. Even though she says she fixed it, it's obviously not been fixed well enough to keep them on their side of the fence. You said she is leasing the property? I'd start by speaking with the actual property owner.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

theyre out right now. but i dont want to start a whole big scene out of it and she isnt home at the moment


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

it is hotwire...


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Your wire isn't hot enough. If it is solar charged, they can give a good zap the first time, but the second zap isn't anything, until it recharges. So one horse takes the zap, a second horse tries again and they are through. 

You need better fencing. You need better neighbors too, but that isn't within your control as easily.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

if you are in a fence out state, then it seems like all you can do is fence out. If your horses are gonna use that area it seems like youwould want a decent fence. I am not quite guessing is this a "Noone owns it fence right on the property line ?


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

barrelbeginner said:


> i dont want to start a whole big scene out of it


Then nothing will change.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

mildot said:


> Then nothing will change.


Yep - you know, the old "definition of insanity" line from ConAir -- doing the same thing over and over but expecting different results.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Get a better fence charger.We have horses/mules every spring that get put on the property next to us, they push against the fence and we were repairing it,but they, especially the mules would push it again until the posts were loose.So, we got a POWERFUL charger and put up electric fence.It was actually comical to watch the mules walk up and start to lean against the fence, then they hit the wire. You have never seen mules move so fast. Then the next horse walks up to the fence and touch his muzzle to the fence.... Man, you could hear the snap when it got him. Never had them push the fence again.
Call animal control,complain about the horses in writing, get a good fence charger and put it up. Snap and the horses won't break into your pasture anymore.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

If your going to go the hotwire route check your local laws and make sure you do or your not required to post electric fence warning signs. That way neighbors can't turn tide on Ya ! :wink:

Rawhide


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

If you can catch them and have a trailer, take them and leave them with A/C or the sheriff. Let them deal with them.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Put a nice hot wire up they will get the idea. I would call law enforcement if the lady doesn't want to do her part. A guy down our road had a horse that kept getting out and people thought it was ours so would come tell us it was out. My husband would go get it and put it back in the owners area, well finally people started complaining and the sheriff came out to our house thinking it was us lol and started an investigation. The next time his horse got out the old guy came outside and gave the horse to my husband. I guess he didn't want the hassle or the fines.


----------



## DRichmond (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Chandra,

If the neighboring horses are continuing to go through the fence, I'm wondering if they lack salt/mineral blocks, whether they have suffucient water, feed, what their body condition scores may be, i.e., whether they're being fed adequately, and how often anyone comes out to check on them. If any of the basic nutrients/water criteria are missing or inadequate, it could be the reason they're still going through fence.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Drichmond, I'm sure your right about the reason the horses keep getting out. Since the horse that was given to my husband has been here, he has never tried to escape. Horses are such a huge responsibility and I don't think a lot of people realise that when they get a horse. I know I didn't  they really consume your time and energy.


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

A better fence charger. My colt kept putting his head threw the fence and eating the grass on the other side. Even though he has 2 whole pastures to himself full of new grass. It was pushing the posts over and breaking insulators and stretching wire. So we went out there and found out why the fence wasn't working. Fixed that, my lovely fiance tested the fence, then we turned my horse back out. He walks straight to the fence to eat through it and got a huge zap. He hasn't touched it since. Those solar ones don't work very well, you need a real one.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm glad I don't live where you do. Here in Oklahoma there is absolutely no requirement that you fence an animal OUT. You are, however, required to fence them IN. If it's her horses that are tearing down the fence, it would be her responsibility to fix it.

That being said, I agree that a more powerful fence charge might be in order. Although it would be my luck that the neighbor would resent her horses being zapped and mess up the fence.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

dee said:


> That being said, I agree that a more powerful fence charge might be in order. Although it would be my luck that the neighbor would resent her horses being zapped and mess up the fence.


Set up some motion activated cameras (game cams) and catch him in the act.

Then let the legal hilarity (trespassing, vandalism, etc) ensue.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Colorado is a fence out state BUT if you have a properly constructed fence and animals break through, you are entitled to damages if any is done. 

Agriculture-Colorado:Open Range & Fencing

That came in handy when my neighbor didn't seem to think it was a problem that their animals were tearing down my no climb and barbed wire fence. Also came in handy when an irate neighbor found my cows eating his dead grass.... thankfully we did settle that amiably and he helped me reconfigure my fence so my cows no longer escape.


----------

